# Can't connect to http://d.facdn.net/



## raemuz (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey, a few days ago I noticed I couldn't load any new images, thumbnails, or usericons, I tried connecting directly to the image but still couldn't get through.  Happens on multiple computers at my home and neighbor's, but it seems like I can get on just fine when I head downtown to use Denver's free wifi.  What gives?


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Feb 28, 2010)

um... try using http://www.furaffinity.net/ maybe? 

Using a Proxy address can mess things up sometimes.


----------



## Ben (Feb 28, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> um... try using http://www.furaffinity.net/ maybe?
> 
> Using a Proxy address can mess things up sometimes.



Well, I can tell you don't use Facebook.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Feb 28, 2010)

No, I sure don't.

And I take pride in that.


----------



## raemuz (Feb 28, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> um... try using http://www.furaffinity.net/ maybe?
> 
> Using a Proxy address can mess things up sometimes.




That's where FA loads it's images from...


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Feb 28, 2010)

raemuz said:


> That's where FA loads it's images from...



I mean accessing FA through a proxy site. Some people do that, and have problems with the site.

If you are accessing the site through www.furaffinity.net, then try clearing out your cookies, cache, and temp files.


----------



## raemuz (Feb 28, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> I mean accessing FA through a proxy site. Some people do that, and have problems with the site.
> 
> If you are accessing the site through www.furaffinity.net, then try clearing out your cookies, cache, and temp files.



I am not accessing it through a proxy, and clearing all that didn't do anything.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Feb 28, 2010)

raemuz said:


> I am not accessing it through a proxy, and clearing all that didn't do anything.



I suggest then, that you contact your ISP, because its sounding to me like a connection issue on your end.

There may be some maintenance being done in your area.

Other than that, I'm not sure what would cause you not to be able to access stuff in one area and not another.


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 28, 2010)

First off, does this happen in one particular browser like Firefox or IE? I've seen it where a LOT of people have accidentally blocked FA's servers in Firefox and/or with an adblocker.

What browser are your using?

In the meantime, you can try this:

1) Close your browser.
2) Hit Win+R, type in Run and click ok.
3) On the command prompt, type in *IPCONFIG /FLUSHDNS* and hit enter.
4) Re-open your browser, check FA. See if that helps.

I'd suggest rebooting your router (and then your computer) second to make sure.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Feb 28, 2010)

Totally forgot about the firefox/adblocker problem.


----------



## Ben (Mar 3, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> I mean accessing FA through a proxy site. Some people do that, and have problems with the site.


What are you talking about
Who on earth actually does this

I don't--


----------



## raemuz (Mar 19, 2010)

Okay, it went away for a while, and today it's back, think it started a few hours ago.  Anything change today that might cause this to happen?


----------

